# Dirt 2 und XFire



## Eifelsniper (22. Januar 2010)

Servus,

Frage :Funzt bei euch die Xfire Screenshot/Video Funktion in Dirt 2 ?geht bei mir leider nicht.
Würde mich daher mal Interessieren ob es bei euch geht oder auch nicht,bzw. einer ne Idee warum es nicht geht?


----------



## boerigard (22. Januar 2010)

Spielst du auf DirectX 11?
Wenn Ja, gab es denn schon ein XFire-Update, dass man DirectX 11 capturen kann (bei Fraps gab es das im November)?


----------



## Eifelsniper (22. Januar 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Spielst du auf DirectX 11?
> Wenn Ja, gab es denn schon ein XFire-Update, dass man DirectX 11 capturen kann (bei Fraps gab es das im November)?




Nein hab noch keine DirectX11 Karte...

hab jetzt mal versucht einen Screenshot zu machen mit der "Druck-Taste" wenn ich das in Paint einfüge hab ich nur ein Schwarzes Bild

Fraps z.b Funktioniert.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Januar 2010)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Nein hab noch keine DirectX11 Karte...
> 
> hab jetzt mal versucht einen Screenshot zu machen mit der "Druck-Taste" wenn ich das in Paint einfüge hab ich nur ein Schwarzes Bild
> 
> Fraps z.b Funktioniert.


Bei mir funt auch nur Fraps^^
Auch wird bei mir nich das Xfire fenster" Xfire in game enblubb unso" angezeigt und der ingame chat funzt au net
Achja, das mit der Drucktaste hab ich auch^^


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn du Dirt 2 spielst geht denn wenigstens das X-Fire Overlay ?

Kann  sein das noch keine 100 % Unterstützung für Dirt 2 gibt.
Meist gehen die Funktionen nur unter Dx 9, die Dx 10 Unterstützung kommt erst später.


----------



## Eifelsniper (22. Januar 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Wenn du Dirt 2 spielst geht denn wenigstens das X-Fire Overlay ?
> 
> Kann  sein das noch keine 100 % Unterstützung für Dirt 2 gibt.
> Meist gehen die Funktionen nur unter Dx 9, die Dx 10 Unterstützung kommt erst später.



ne geht gar nix von Xfire


----------



## Freeak (24. Januar 2010)

Ja das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, aber Seltsamerweise wurden schon Screens und Vids auf Xfire.com geuppt, frage mich wie die Dementsprechenden User das Hinbekommen haben.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Januar 2010)

Entweder haben die mit nem anderen Programm Videos und Screens gemacht und dann bei Xfire hochgeladen oder mal das hier versuchen.



> GO TO THE DIR OF XFIRE in there search for this file "xfire_games.ini" then go to the final line and here depends what version you have if it is the normal or the steam the only thing you have to do is this:
> 
> WHERE SAY :
> ;InGameRenderer=D3D9
> ...



Laut Xfire gibt es nen Bug mit dem Spiel Dirt 2 soll aber noch behoben werden.

Diese Fehlerbehebung wurde von einem  Xfire User gepostet ist also   
nicht Offiziell und gibt auch keine Garantie das es bei jedem geht.


----------



## Player007 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch die ini verändert, bei mir geht es jetzt 



> [6032_1]
> LongName=DiRT2
> ShortName=dirt2
> LauncherDirKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Codemasters\DiRT2\PATH_APPLICATION
> ...


----------



## Eifelsniper (24. Januar 2010)

Jo funzt bei mir auch wunderbar mit der .ini 

Danke!!!!


----------



## Wincenty (31. März 2010)

ich finde diese ini dateio nicht und wo ändert man dass damit man auch versteckte ordner bei W7 sieht?

OK habs gefunden bei C: - ProgrammData - Xfire

aber es hat nichts gebracht


----------

